# Yosemite in the wintertime



## Niterider (Feb 26, 2013)

I just came back from Yosemite. I have to admit that February is now my favorite month to visit that region. The valley floor is still a bit busy, but the hiking trails are pretty quiet. I was not able to see the Horsetail Fall's Fire Fall due to it being cloudy when I went to watch it. There were well over a hundred photographers there waiting to catch a shot though! Anyhow if you have the option too, I would highly recommend staying a weekend in Yosemite during the month of February. Just don't wear tennis shoes!!! 

I did notice that about 80% of photographers were walking around with a 70-200 F2.8 (canon/nikon/tamron/etc.). For the life of me, I could not figure this out! For my entire trip, I was constantly reaching for my 14mm uwa lens. If that was not on the camera, the 50mm was. I only put my 70-200mm on my camera 3 times over the course of the trip. 

I do understand wanting that focal range for the waterfalls when observing from a distance, but these lenses were everywhere. Does anyone know why everyone in Yosemite has that lens attached to their camera 24/7??? 

Anyhow, here are a couple pictures from the trip. Hope you like them!
Also, feel free to critique the photos. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!




Mirror Lake Trail by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Vernal Falls by Live By The Night, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting fact re 70-200s - did you notice what those photographers were shooting in particular? Were they carrying tripods / monopods?

Personally, I'd take the widest lens I have plus filters and my sturdiest tripod 

Lovely shots btw.


----------



## Pagesphotography (Feb 26, 2013)

Wait a minute , the 70-200 2.8 can come OFF the camera?!? I thought it was permanent...well at least the I use it haha.

Jkjk, I can see bringing it, but I would think I'd have our 14, 17-40 or 16-35 on most of the time.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 26, 2013)

Niterider, I like your pics. Show more if you have any others.

Yes, it's a lovely park, someday I will visit. It sounds like there's no shortage of people shooting pics there, though...and there's also no shortage of pictures of the park done by well known photographers.

The reason people walk around with a 70-200 f/2.8, is because they don't look like a big shot photographer unless they have one. They see the photo press on tv, all of them have one, so they buy one. I assume they are there to shoot wildlife, or else to take some of family or friends while with them...or something.

Every time I visit the parks in my area (such as the Smokey Mtns), there are people with wide angles, and people with 70-200's. I usually go with a wide zoom and some exotic medium prime lens. What _did not_ surprise me last year (via part of the Blue Ridge Parkway), were the billions of extremely loud Harley Davidsons piloted by gray haired couples, complete with micro dog in the wife's purse or backpack. Every stop possessing fresh grass and picnic tables, smelled like horrible tiny doggie poo! 

What _did surprise_ me was the multitude of people shooting standard wide angle landscape shots in the daytime, _on tripods._ I fail to see the logic of this. If they're shooting macro, or wanting to participate in the "stream water as smoke" fad, with long exposures and ND filters, that's one thing. Or if it is late afternoon light, then yes I can see needing a tripod. But if they are not doing long exposure, there's no reason for a tripod in mid afternoon light, in my opinion. It certainly limits the total number of shots you can take, to constantly move around a tripod and set it up, and aim the camera, etc. I had rented a 1D4 with 24-105 IS. I shot about 1400 pictures over a day and a half. With the IS, I was able to close the lens down to f/16 or 18 at times, to try to minimize CA at the wide end, and still got sharp shots handheld even if the speed was less than 1/100. I felt like a bigshot with the big 1 series around my neck, but nobody really seemed to notice! 

When I visit Yosemite, I think it will take me several visits to figure out what's been least photographed, but still is worth shooting. Ideally I would do night photography of the comet later this year (assuming it lights up like they say), but I have a feeling something or some park ranger would try to stop me...stuff like that always happens ("sorry folks, the park closes at 5pm, it's time to go home"). If I can't do it there, there are other parks and other nice places. There won't be a shortage of other people shooting the comet, either...will be kind of hard to stand out from the crowd...or rather impossible.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Feb 26, 2013)

Niterider said:


> I did notice that about 80% of photographers were walking around with a 70-200 F2.8 (canon/nikon/tamron/etc.). For the life of me, I could not figure this out!
> 
> Does anyone know why everyone in Yosemite has that lens attached to their camera 24/7???



Shooting around dawn/dusk and not the typical midday (when it's less touristy) you'll find most of the "not-so-serious" photographers back indoors and the serious ones out with their tripods and non-70-200 set up. Thank goodness for this as it weeds down the # of photographers on the popular vantage points in the valley during these times.



CarlTN said:


> What _did surprise_ me was the multitude of people shooting standard wide angle landscape shots in the daytime, _on tripods._ I fail to see the logic of this. If they're shooting macro, or wanting to participate in the "stream water as smoke" fad, with long exposures and ND filters, that's one thing. Or if it is late afternoon light, then yes I can see needing a tripod. But if they are not doing long exposure, there's no reason for a tripod in mid afternoon light, in my opinion. It certainly limits the total number of shots you can take, to constantly move around a tripod and set it up, and aim the camera, etc.



If we are talking midday lighting (non-overcast) it's going to be a high dynamic range environment. One reason could be HDR shots or multiple exposure (as you need the images to align up) and then in post-processing mask/layer/blend in parts of the scene where there are harsh shadows or blown out highlights. Regardless of HDR or not, I always like to bracket my landscape shots. In fact I prefer having a tripod and carefully selecting my scenes, composing the shots, making sure the shots are leveled, and shooting through live view magnification to get critical focus to minimize the work in post process and going through thousands of images trying to narrow them down that end up hogging up hard drive space that probably won't ever see the light of day. In the case of using live view to shoot to get that perfect focus, I find myself using a tripod nearly 99% of the time regardless as you don't have your face pressed up against the viewfinder to support/balance the camera. Another reason I would use a tripod midday is when I'm shooting with my tilt shift lens with live view as it helps compose the scene easier. 

"Best aid to composition is a tripod."


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 26, 2013)

dilbert said:


> And what ISO were you shooting with f/16 at 1/100? Somehow I doubt it was ISO 100, with a polariser and ETR.
> 
> To give an example, a photo I've taken from an almost cloud free day at Yosemite overlooking the Nevada Falls is 1/25 at f/8.0 for ISO 100 (zoom of 25mm). In the interest of seeking to maximise my chances of the photo being sharp I use a tripod even if it is borderline ok for handheld with IS.



No, I was a bit above ISO 100. I wasn't using a polarizer. If I had used one, then yes, I can see why you would want a tripod. However, on a clear sunny day in fall, unless you are shooting extremely bright clouds, or again..._water falls_...I don't see a reason to use a polarizer or ND filter. Some of those people I saw, were indeed shooting water...but I was referring to the ones that were just shooting landscape with a lot of bright sky, mountains, etc.

The weather on the day I was referring to, was cool, with clear blue sky, few clouds. There was haze compared to Arizona I suppose, but you could only see it from mountain tops, toward the horizon.

Here are a couple shots I did, cropped to web size. (No the Corvette isn't mine...I was in a Bugatti Veyron...not!) 

Many of the landscape shots didn't turn out all that well, compositionally (I've not spent much time going through them yet). We were very rushed to cover a lot of ground in a short time. However, quite a few did turn out ok that I shot through the car's windshield (I was passenger). On their own, sure they're compromised and mundane, but not if you consider they could be made into a photobook that would be a tour of that part of the parkway.


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Feb 26, 2013)

Often when I would be in Yosemite I would have my 70-200 on for wildlife encounters. The landscapes typically didn't run away so I would have time to setup my tripod, change lenses, polarizer, compose my shot and shoot. Well that and I just wanted to look nerdy cool with my "big white lens"  . Some great shots. Too bad there wasn't much snow. 

I need to go back there soon! 

Keep on shooting!


----------



## Tioga Designs (Feb 26, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> But if they are not doing long exposure, there's no reason for a tripod in mid afternoon light, in my opinion. It certainly limits the total number of shots you can take, to constantly move around a tripod and set it up, and aim the camera, etc.



I think limiting the total number of shots you take might be the greatest advantage of using a tripod for many photographers. 



> When I visit Yosemite, I think it will take me several visits to figure out what's been least photographed, but still is worth shooting. Ideally I would do night photography of the comet later this year (assuming it lights up like they say), but I have a feeling something or some park ranger would try to stop me...stuff like that always happens ("sorry folks, the park closes at 5pm, it's time to go home").



Yosemite is a 24 hour party so you don't need to worry about them closing early.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 26, 2013)

dilbert said:


> ... and you wonder why everyone isn't using a UWA lens on their camera.



Not sure what you mean by that? I wasn't the one wondering why everyone wasn't shooting UWA, the OP was. I took the 300 f/4 IS with me on that drive, but never took the 24-105 off the camera. 

24 hours huh? Good to know. They need to have some 24 hour parks over here. Of course, my state isn't $100+ billion in debt yet...like CA is. Not sure how the funding is divided up regarding Yosemite, though.

There are times when limiting your number of landscape shots can be good, I suppose. If it's somewhere I haven't been before, I prefer to do as many as possible, rather than getting locked into just a few. Otherwise I feel I may miss out. And I have more to choose from when it comes time to decide which was best. The time to consider and compose, is when it's a familiar place...or there's only a handful of primary landmarks to shoot.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 26, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Niterider, I like your pics. Show more if you have any others.
> 
> Yes, it's a lovely park, someday I will visit. It sounds like there's no shortage of people shooting pics there, though...and there's also no shortage of pictures of the park done by well known photographers.
> 
> ...



Yes, everyone had tripods and most had them set up for long exposures of the waterfalls. In terms of the long lenses, I had the feeling it was a bit of an insecurity thing. I did have a lot of people talk to me about gear and very few talk about lighting, composition, etc. I did do a bit of night photography while I was there and the rangers are totally cool with it. I also hiked some trails at night and no one stopped me. 

The places that have not been photographed like crazy are definitely the places you have to hike miles to get to. I did not see a single photographer when I hiked up to Nevada Falls or going to the top of upper Yosemite falls, but saw hundreds around the valley floor. After hiking 15 miles one day with all my camera equipment, snow gear, and water & food on my back, I dont blame most photographers for sticking on the valley floor. 

Hopefully you make it to Yosemite soon! I'll try to upload some pictures of the less photographed places when I can. 



dilbert said:


> Niterider said:
> 
> 
> > I did notice that about 80% of photographers were walking around with a 70-200 F2.8 (canon/nikon/tamron/etc.). For the life of me, I could not figure this out! For my entire trip, I was constantly reaching for my 14mm uwa lens. If that was not on the camera, the 50mm was. I only put my 70-200mm on my camera 3 times over the course of the trip.
> ...



I would happily argue that the best lens for Yosemite is a 24 or 17mm tilt shift lens, but everyone has their preference. The distortion is corrected for as best I could (using a lens profile), but that is definitely the downfall of the Samyang 14mm. I am sure I could have done a better job correcting the distortion, but I have not figured out how. If you have any advice feel free to share!


----------



## catfish252 (Feb 26, 2013)

Because carrying their EF 800mm 5.6 tires them out too quickly. Real nice shots - love to see more. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pugshot (Feb 26, 2013)

@ CarlTN: "24 hours huh? Good to know. They need to have some 24 hour parks over here. Of course, my state isn't $100+ billion in debt yet...like CA is. Not sure how the funding is divided up regarding Yosemite, though."

Yosemite is a National Park - not a California State park - so I don't think California's budget problems are having any direct impact on the park. How the federal government's budget problems will affect the National Park system remains to be seen. Also, I might be mistaken, but although Yosemite is "open" 24 hours a day for those who are staying/camping there, I'm not sure about the ability of someone to enter the park after hours and leave during the night; that is, I'm not sure that there is an entrance booth that is manned throughout the night, or that there's an alternative place to check in during the night. However, if you're checked in during the day, you can wander around freely throughout the night (subject to the bears, of course!).


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lovely shots. Personally, I shy away from the 70-200 2.8II...leaving the hype aside, I find its weight intolerable. I travel light and you can take excellent landscape shots with the 24-105L or even the lowly 50 f1.4. It is all in the creativeness of the photographer. Cheers!


----------



## Tioga Designs (Feb 26, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> @ CarlTN: "24 hours huh? Good to know. They need to have some 24 hour parks over here. Of course, my state isn't $100+ billion in debt yet...like CA is. Not sure how the funding is divided up regarding Yosemite, though."
> 
> Yosemite is a National Park - not a California State park - so I don't think California's budget problems are having any direct impact on the park. How the federal government's budget problems will affect the National Park system remains to be seen. Also, I might be mistaken, but although Yosemite is "open" 24 hours a day for those who are staying/camping there, I'm not sure about the ability of someone to enter the park after hours and leave during the night; that is, I'm not sure that there is an entrance booth that is manned throughout the night, or that there's an alternative place to check in during the night. However, if you're checked in during the day, you can wander around freely throughout the night (subject to the bears, of course!).



You should have no problem entering after hours once the entrance booth is closed. It just becomes an honor system and you pay on your way out.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2013)

Tioga and Pugshot, excellent advice and info. Oh, and don't stay in the cabins unless you want to die, right? 

Hiking 15 miles with all of your gear, eh? Are you saying the only way I could get your respect, is by strapping two 400 f/2.8's to my back, making friends with hungry amorous bears by letting them play with the IS switches...and then scaling straight up Half Dome's "wall" at night...then using a camera on each lens to simultaneously shoot a 360 degree night sky/terrestrial panorama from 1000 feet above the valley floor...in a gentle breeze...while suspending the gigapans only to ropes and hoping it all works out...and then somehow get it printed on the cover of National Geographic the next day...then attend the after-party at The Skywalker Ranch? Ok, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Dantana (Feb 27, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Niterider said:
> 
> 
> > I did notice that about 80% of photographers were walking around with a 70-200 F2.8 (canon/nikon/tamron/etc.). For the life of me, I could not figure this out! For my entire trip, I was constantly reaching for my 14mm uwa lens. If that was not on the camera, the 50mm was. I only put my 70-200mm on my camera 3 times over the course of the trip.
> ...



That's interesting. I see a couple beautiful shots.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 27, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Tioga and Pugshot, excellent advice and info. Oh, and don't stay in the cabins unless you want to die, right?
> 
> Hiking 15 miles with all of your gear, eh? Are you saying the only way I could get your respect, is by strapping two 400 f/2.8's to my back, making friends with hungry amorous bears by letting them play with the IS switches...and then scaling straight up Half Dome's "wall" at night...then using a camera on each lens to simultaneously shoot a 360 degree night sky/terrestrial panorama from 1000 feet above the valley floor...in a gentle breeze...while suspending the gigapans only to ropes and hoping it all works out...and then somehow get it printed on the cover of National Geographic the next day...then attend the after-party at The Skywalker Ranch? Ok, I'll give it a go!



I actually camped when I visited Yosemite. The low was around 20 degrees so not bad at all. Curry Village in Yosemite has heated tent cabins which is a good route if you are on a budget but dont want to freeze. The bears are not a problem at all and dont bother you if you dont leave your food in the car/tent/cabins. The one thing I very much fear when I am there are the rock slides. A ranger I talked to said that on average, they have a rock slide every day during the summer months. 

Haha you would definitely earn my respect that way, but you have already earned it just by responding to my post and helping me out! I do really appreciate all those who responded to this post. Anyhow, I hiked so much because I was only in Yosemite for 2 nights and wanted to see it all. I also arrived by bus so I had to walk/hike everywhere unless the free Yosemite Valley bus took me where I needed to go. 

But hey if you do make friends with hungry amorous bears, definitely take a picture. I would love too see that!

Here are a couple more pictures if anyone is interested. Feel free to critique them if you want!



Yosemite9-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Yosemite8-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Yosemite10-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Yosemite7-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr


----------



## Niterider (Feb 27, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Lovely shots. Personally, I shy away from the 70-200 2.8II...leaving the hype aside, I find its weight intolerable. I travel light and you can take excellent landscape shots with the 24-105L or even the lowly 50 f1.4. It is all in the creativeness of the photographer. Cheers!



Thanks for the input! I agree that a lens that heavy is going to make getting around considerably more difficult. At times, I wished I just threw the 40mm pancake on and left the lenses and tripod at my campsite (locked up of course). I have not had the chance to use the 24-105L, but from what it sounds like, it makes a great landscape lens. Would you recommend bringing that lens instead of various primes in that focal range?


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 27, 2013)

Niterider,

Great photos! Wish I was there


----------



## RomanRacela (Feb 27, 2013)

Very, very nice shots! I was there too over the weekend showing my friends around so I wasn't really able to shoot a lot.

I was also there a few days before Christmas when there was a lot of snow. I wished there was more snow over the weekend, but I guess Global Warming has changed that!

I only used 1 lens the entire weekend: TS-E 24mm 3.5L II. I didn't even bother using other lenses. I think those who were shooting with 70-200mm were there for the Fire Falls near El Cap.

Here's one of my shots from the weekend.




Niterider said:


> I just came back from Yosemite. I have to admit that February is now my favorite month to visit that region. The valley floor is still a bit busy, but the hiking trails are pretty quiet. I was not able to see the Horsetail Fall's Fire Fall due to it being cloudy when I went to watch it. There were well over a hundred photographers there waiting to catch a shot though! Anyhow if you have the option too, I would highly recommend staying a weekend in Yosemite during the month of February. Just don't wear tennis shoes!!!
> 
> I did notice that about 80% of photographers were walking around with a 70-200 F2.8 (canon/nikon/tamron/etc.). For the life of me, I could not figure this out! For my entire trip, I was constantly reaching for my 14mm uwa lens. If that was not on the camera, the 50mm was. I only put my 70-200mm on my camera 3 times over the course of the trip.
> 
> I do understand wanting that focal range for the waterfalls when observing from a distance, but these lenses were everywhere. Does anyone know why everyone in Yosemite has that lens attached to their camera 24/7???


----------



## Menace (Feb 27, 2013)

[/quote]

Thanks for the input! I agree that a lens that heavy is going to make getting around considerably more difficult. At times, I wished I just threw the 40mm pancake on and left the lenses and tripod at my campsite (locked up of course). I have not had the chance to use the 24-105L, but from what it sounds like, it makes a great landscape lens. Would you recommend bringing that lens instead of various primes in that focal range?
[/quote]

I find 24-105L to be great for landscape - just take a couple of filters and a sturdy tripod.

Cheers


----------



## Omar H (Feb 27, 2013)

There's too much green in those pictures, you must have a bad lens...oh wait! it's the reflection of my face on the monitor as I'm so green with envy at such wonderful pictures! 8) 

Love them! Congratulations, what a beautiful place to visit!

Here are a couple more pictures if anyone is interested. Feel free to critique them if you want!



Yosemite9-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Yosemite8-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Yosemite10-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr




Yosemite7-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr
[/quote]


----------



## MacroBug (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with the OP that winter is the best time to visit Yosemite. Significantly less crowded, especially if snow is forecast (it's great to have 4WD). Here are a few pics from our last trip when we arrived just after a big storm. I hope you enjoy. Taken wih a 5DII and 24-105L.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 27, 2013)

RomanRacela said:


> Very, very nice shots! I was there too over the weekend showing my friends around so I wasn't really able to shoot a lot.
> 
> I was also there a few days before Christmas when there was a lot of snow. I wished there was more snow over the weekend, but I guess Global Warming has changed that!
> 
> I only used 1 lens the entire weekend: TS-E 24mm 3.5L II. I didn't even bother using other lenses. I think those who were shooting with 70-200mm were there for the Fire Falls near El Cap.



Wonderful picture! The 24mm II TS-E is my dream lens. I too was hoping for more snow, but at least it was not as bad as last year. Snow did not last on the valley floor for very long if it did snow (from what I heard from the people who worked there). 



MacroBug said:


> I agree with the OP that winter is the best time to visit Yosemite. Significantly less crowded, especially if snow is forecast (it's great to have 4WD).



You pictures make me want to go back after the next snowfall! By the way, those are some beautiful pictures. Honestly, I just don't know if I would visit in the summer in the near future. Winter was so peaceful with the buses never filling up, the campground was quiet after 8:00pm, and the short line for the food court.



Menace said:


> I find 24-105L to be great for landscape - just take a couple of filters and a sturdy tripod.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the advice Menace! I will definitely look into picking up a 24-105L. Plus the 77mm filter threads keep me from having to buy new filters.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2013)

I am envious of you all!

I mentioned the cabins, because of those people who caught the haunta virus last year (at least I think that's what it was).

Niterider, those are lovely, but the bottom one has too much sky, which is too featureless...I would have cropped it off a bit and changed the proportion to 16:9, or 2.2:1, or something. Not trying to nitpick, though. Kind of hard to not take a great picture in a place like this.

If I take a picture of an amorous bear, that would not be a pretty sight!

Marcobug, I like your top one the best, but both are terrific. The snow on the trees is beautiful.


----------



## grant862 (Feb 27, 2013)

off the beaten track...a few shots from New Years up by Badger Pass w/ 5dc + 24-105


----------

